# Build failed



## Ray-SingChou (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm get a lot of errors when I build it , 
I'm sure I have fully install Windows 8 SDK,
Can anyone help me?
thanks

environment:
windows 8.1
visual studio 2012 professional


----------



## paibox (Jun 2, 2014)

Visual Studio 2013 is required to build OBS.


----------



## Ray-SingChou (Jun 2, 2014)

paibox said:


> Visual Studio 2013 is required to build OBS.


I got it,thanks for reply !


----------

